# Auf den Spuren der Wölfe durch Elm & Lappwald



## FlatterAugust (1. Oktober 2006)

Hallo liebe Freunde des biomechanischen  Motocross,

meine Name ist grosser böser Wolf, ich und Edith L. wollen euch unser Heimatrevier 'Zwischen Harz und Heide' in nächster Zeit mal etwas näher bringen. Wer mit uns auf Endeckungsreise gehen möchte ist natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Singeltrailgarantie gehört natürlich mit zum Service.

_freundschaft_BAM

Tour 1. Aufwärts

Dank umfangreicher Pflege und Schutzmassnahmen ist er auch bei uns wieder heimisch geworden, der Höhenmeter. Besonders in Elm und Lappwald hat er sich in Jahren der Schonung zu einer Plage entwickelt. Um das natürliche Gleigewicht in der Natur wieder herzustellen, laden wir zum traditionellen Höhenmeterfressen im Elm. Wie es die Tradition gebietet, einen Tag vor den jährlichen Wiedervereinigungsfeiern der Förderation am 3.Okt.

_Bericht folgt<_


----------



## Edith L. (4. Oktober 2006)

War doch mal wieder ne geile Elmtour!

Wo bleibt der Bericht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlatterAugust (4. Oktober 2006)

Edith L. schrieb:


> War doch mal wieder ne geile Elmtour!
> 
> Wo bleibt der Bericht?



Wieso ich? Ich weis von nix. 

freundschaftBAM


----------



## Edith L. (4. Oktober 2006)

FlatterAugust schrieb:


> _Bericht folgt<_


----------



## Simmel (4. Oktober 2006)

An den Cäpt`n des _*B*raunschweiger *C*oast*G*uard Winterpokalteams 2006/7_: Ich  verweise auf meinen Benutzertitel als Referenz. Ich hoffe, ich habe damit die Bewerbungsvoraussetzung als "Sportloser" mehr als erfüllt.


----------



## Edith L. (4. Oktober 2006)

Tourbericht!

Von der einstigen Floda Reltih Schiessordentlichfullmetalljacketsindieluftstellung ging es durch die Buchhorst-über den ehemaligen Truppenübungsplatz und Veltheim nach Hemkenrode.

Dort den Panoramaanstieg  hoch um dann erstmal wieder im links angrenzenden Waldstück die versammelten Höhenmeter freizulassen.

Auf halber Höhe über Hemkenrode den selben Anstieg dann nochmal hoch, dann aber rechts in den Wald hinein. 

Ne holde Waldfee (noch wohlwollende Bezeichnung) war wohl dort mit unserem Erscheinen überfordert und verliess jedenfalls gleichfalls dort den Trail, wo es den wackeren FlatterAugust nebst Simmel kurz vorher bereits in die Irre leitete. 

Naja, sie hatte sich aber wohl entschlossen, dort noch etwas zu verweilen, bis sich die alten Säcke in die Abfahrt Dettumer Grund stürzten.

Jetzt ging es Richtung ehemaliges Wildschweingatter und anschliessend nen Trail nach Erkerode "obenhin".

Dann am Waldrand todesmutig runter ins Reitlingstal und gegenüber den Kuxberg hoch.

Aufgrund "Baumflachlegeaktionen" mussten wir dann ne alte Einschlagschneise neu beleben, um dann auf der anderen Seite (ich bleib mal weiter äusserst ungenau , aussderdem hatte Simmel ja sein GPS dabei) auf nem neuen Trail weitere zuvor eingeklaubte Höhenmeter freizulassen.

Dann ging es am Waldesrand entlang, um auf dem herrlichen und unendlich langen Singletrail die altbekannten Höhenmeter zum Kuxberg hoch wieder einzusammeln.Ufffff!

Kurz noch "Tach" zum "hochalpinen" Gipfelkreuz und dort einige Runen hinterlassen.

Anschliessend ging es ab in Richtung Schlucht. 

Trotz vorherigen Regens war diese noch abfährtsfahrbar.

Danach wieder "locker" bergan und bisschen singlegetrailt schliesslich auf der Strasse Richtung Tetzelstein in den Singletrail zum Ausflugslokal runter.   

Dann rechts noch die herrliche Rampe hoch und links in Richtung Ausflugslokal runter.

Dort aber nichtankommend wieder rechts bergan in den nächsten körnerfressenden Anstieg. Musste gleich noch mitgenommen werden.

Überm Reitling in die Abfahrt und rechts in den talentlang-führenden 
Singletrail rein. 

Schliesslich noch zur Krümelburg hoch und auf dem Höhenweg mit Supergroby Richtung Erkerode "obenhin". 

Hier wieder auf den anfänglichen Trail. Jetzt aber mit Brachialspeed runter!

Schliesslich auf ähnlichem Rückweg, natürlich den Trail am Teich nicht auslassend (Danach biss dort sicher kein Karpfen mehr  ) durch die Wälder zurück nach BS.

Nur knapp 75 km und ca. 1000 hm.

Fotos jibbet nicht!

So, 
die wiederfreigelassenen Höhenmeter warten sicherlich darauf, demnächst mal wieder eingefangen zu werden.
Und Fragen über die genaue Wegführung sowie sonstige dem Ausstehenden nicht erklärliche Beschreibungen und Vorgänge werden vllt (!) auf einer der nächsten Touren beantwortet.


----------



## FlatterAugust (4. Oktober 2006)

genervteEdith L. schrieb:


> Tourbericht!



Ich zieh extra mein bestes Hemd an und keiner nimmt ne Knipse mit.



Simmel schrieb:


> ....... Ich hoffe, ich habe damit die Bewerbungsvoraussetzung als "Sportloser" mehr als erfüllt.



Die temporären Lähmungserscheinungen Deines Avatars lassen diesbezüglich keinen Zweifel.
Dein Antrag wurde vom ZK ratifiziert. 
Wollen wir hoffen, dass Deine Winterrolle am Kuxberg- DH nicht überdreht.

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## Edith L. (4. Oktober 2006)

Edith L. schrieb:


> Tourbericht!



Das war jetzt aber auch wirklich nur die Kurzberichtbesohlung!


----------

